# Shaq should shut his big mouth



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Shaq should shut his big mouth

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/6064887/

Recently he bashed Kobe Bryant in a new CD. Here’s a sample: “Even with wings you never as fly as me. You remind me of Kobe Bryant trying to be as high as me. But you can’t. Even if you get me traded. Wherever I’m at, I’m Puffy. You Mase, and you’re still hated.”

The Bryant-bashing lyrics made news, but they also conveniently overshadowed the fact that O’Neal might be the worst rapper in history. He has had a stranglehold on that distinction for years. If you added a pounding bass track to the sounds of a sewer pipe backing up, it would approximate Shaq’s contributions to music.

Alas, here’s the truly sad part: If Shaq is willing to subject the world to mass audio torture in order to lash out at enemies, then he’s willing to stoop to anything. Brace yourself, because for the next several months — yes, even years — Shaq will be trashing everyone with which he has ever had a bone to pick.

Apparently he has even more of those than he does potential Hip Flop nominations.

Shaq really should shut his blab trap. Logic would suggest that in order to prove he was an indispensable part of the Lakers’ success before he got traded to the Miami Heat, he should low-key it, play his butt off and silence the doubters and the critics by lifting his new team to glory.

Fat chance.

Shaq is all about Shaq. Always has been, always will be. His infantile rants against his former team and teammate just reinforces the fact that even while he was the class of the league at his position, he was classless. He mostly kept it under wraps as a Laker, because the team was doing well and he was recognized as a major reason why.

------------

Ouch, very harsh article on Shaq. I agree with some of his points, though Ventre as usual overreacts to even the simplest of things.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I disagree. He should have his own "Shaq attack"

He is red inside, he is black outside. 
he needs to speak up.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I bet it really pisses him off that Kobe doesnt respond to any of Shaqs nonsense. 

I cant wait for Heat vs. Lakers, theres going to be a lot of anger there for arguably the two most unstoppable offensive players in the league.


----------



## Giraldo (Sep 17, 2004)

Shaq is just Shaq.

I laughed at his comments when he was with Orlando.
I laughed at his comments when he was with LA.
I'm laughing at his comments while he is with Miami.

Shaq always keeps talking and getting people riled up. There is just a lot more people who care about the Lakers/Shaq/Kobe than most other teams. With all the LA Fans and Haters, these comments get alot of discussion. Shaq has always talked ****, and he will always.

Even as an LA fan, Shaq does not bother me, I just think that he is always silly and ridiculous.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Wow.

At least Orlando fans haven't turned on T-Mac this hard just because he got traded off their team.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Giraldo</b>!
> Shaq is just Shaq.
> 
> I laughed at his comments when he was with Orlando.
> ...


Good post.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The writer of this article is a joke, what exactly does he know about hip-hop? What makes him qualified to critique Shaq's work? This is like when Pan Mengtu said Skillz was a worse rapper than Shaq.

Honestly, I still love the guy and wish everyone wasn't scared to speak their mind like he is. The thing that worries me is he backs up all his boasts, so Kobe and the Lakers should really watch out.



> Wow.
> 
> At least Orlando fans haven't turned on T-Mac this hard just because he got traded off their team.


This is a ad hominem. You can't reply to the topic so you bash Laker fans.

Most Laker fans bashed Shaq long before he was traded. Every Laker except Kobe and maybe Malone has been bashed excessively the past couple of years.

And you obviously don't remember all the love Orlando fans showed Shaq when he returned.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I have never been a big Shaq fan ever. He's the kinda guy like Kobe either you like or hate and most times it fluctuates if he plays on the team you root for. 

I just don't like the way he approaches the game. I think he could have been the greatest player to ever play the game. Better than MJ or Wilt. 

But truth be told Shaq enjoy's life and doesn't live or die with the game. He has a good family and varied other entertainment interests. 

MJ would kill to win and he prepared for it every year like that. He would lead by example and constantly cajole guys to get their acts in gear. 

Shaq just isn't built that way. 

He allowed himself to get so woefully outta shape because he knew he could still dominate not being in optimal condition. 

Had Shaq been always incredibly commited and stayed in shape and discipline with all parts of his game. He could have been the alltime scoring leader, rebounder and shot blocker along with having 7-8 rings. 

He just didn't live and die for it which quite frankly there's nothing wrong with it I just don't favor that mindset. 

He's talking is annoying because his feelings were hurt and he wants Kobe to come back at him. 

Kobe couldn't have saved him here but he thinks Kobe should have showed him some loyalty . He could be right about that because I think they were partners more than people realize in how they felt about trying to win together. 

I think Kobe owed Shaq some respect and should have created pr pressure to keep the team together. 

Kobe probably took things too personally to extend the courtesy.

I think only guys who've played team sports understand those sorts of things. Going to battle with a teammate means something rather you publically like someone or not there's a respect Shaq and Kobe have for each other. 

Shaq was hurt that Kobe seems to acted like he didn't respect Shaq as he should have which may be correct.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

> Shaq should shut his big mouth



:yes:


----------



## jc76ers (Feb 4, 2004)

first off, the author obviously has an agenda against shaq. golden boy kobe is probably his hero. I wouldn't read too much into this baloney, and the author should be banned from writing anything else.

its not like the guy came up with news or something. everyone knew shaq and kobe had a bad relationship already. everyone knew about shaqs poor rapping skills. so what the hell is this article for??? nothing!! absolutely nothing!!

if the guy wants to tell shaq to shut up because he can't stand his rapping skills, then fine....but don't add in all this kobe vs. shaq baloney.

the guy should have posed with a 'i love kobe' shirt because that's basicaly what he is trying to imply....

useless article...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jc76ers</b>!
> first off, the author obviously has an agenda against shaq. golden boy kobe is probably his hero. I wouldn't read too much into this baloney, and the author should be banned from writing anything else.
> 
> its not like the guy came up with news or something. everyone knew shaq and kobe had a bad relationship already. everyone knew about shaqs poor rapping skills. so what the hell is this article for??? nothing!! absolutely nothing!!
> ...


If you had any idea what you were talking about, you'd know that Ventre is well known for being critical of Kobe.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> If you had any idea what you were talking about...


EHL, did you realize who you were talking to?


----------



## GreenDay (Aug 28, 2004)

:laugh: Shaq is the Real deal 

Why so much hate Lakers Fans ? He give you all the rings in the last yrs.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GreenDay</b>!
> :laugh: Shaq is the Real deal
> 
> Why so much hate Lakers Fans ? He give you all the rings in the last yrs.


because its over, its done,, i didnt want shaq to get traded and im dissappointed that happened, but theres no need to continue on and on about how you got screwed over,why? because shaq didnt get screwed over, the fans did, and i wanna dont hear it anymore, lets just move on and forget this atrocity of a finals and offseason

and Shaq isnt the only reason the lakers won, a bunch of guys by the names of Shaw, Rice, Harper,Horry, Fisher and some other dude named Bryant had as much to do with those rings as Shaq.

embrace the new dynamic


----------



## jc76ers (Feb 4, 2004)

greenday,



> Why so much hate Lakers Fans ? He give you all the rings in the last yrs.


its just the laker tradition to blame someone other than kobe when the team loses. first it was eddie, and then del harris, and then NVE, and now phil, GP, and shaq. but never ever golden baby boy kobe. its amazing how boy kobe is so protected by laker fans....

ehl and jstempi......face it, the article is useless...it doesn't say a thing that people don't know already. the author is just using whatever he can to blame shaq. it truly is unbelievable.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jc76ers</b>!
> greenday,
> 
> 
> ...


You why Laker fans hate Laker haters? Because generally they are dense individuals with the knowledge and know-how of a peanut.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jc76ers</b>!
> *poof*


Cool.


----------



## jc76ers (Feb 4, 2004)

ehl,



> You why Laker fans hate Laker haters? Because generally they are dense individuals with the knowledge and know-how of a peanut.



all this just because i said your article is useless (which it really is). 

its funny....you like to discredit any article that bashes the lakers or kobe,, but yet when there's an article that bashes the ex-laker shaq, you claim it to be excellent . hypocrisy!! look it up in the dictionary if you don't know what it means.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jc76ers</b>!
> 
> *poof*


You're a funny guy, only time you post in this forum is to tell us why the Lakers are hated, why Laker fans are hated, or to diss a Laker.

No, we never wondered why things Lakers are hated, its because they win. So stop providing your reasons because no one asked and your reasons are off.

You ever wonder why Philly fans are hated? Because they are crass fans that boo Santa Claus and possible paralyzed players.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jc76ers</b>!
> ehl,


Really? Where'd I call you a name? Come on, *read*.



> all this just because i said your article is useless (which it really is).


No, all this because:

1) You have no idea who Ventre is. 

2) Since you don't know who Ventre is, your comments about the author make zero sense. Clearly, you've never read any previous pieces, so you wouldn't know he's been very critical of Kobe in the past. 



> its funny....you like to discredit any article that bashes the lakers or kobe


The ones that aren't based in reality get the proper criticism. 



> but yet when there's an article that bashes the ex-laker shaq, you claim it to be excellent . hypocrisy!!


Do a search, read a book, or take a class. Laker fans have been bashing Shaq for years.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> You're a funny guy, only time you post in this forum is to tell us why the Lakers are hated, why Laker fans are hated, or to diss a Laker.
> ...


Bahaha, classic.


----------



## jc76ers (Feb 4, 2004)

its a freaken idiotic article....it doesn't say anything new...you just posted that so that you can brainwashmorons into how kobe DID NOT push shaq out....but you logic is that...hey if kobe didn't say it, then i don't believe any of it.

quit being so sensitive about everything kobe.....its a stupid article that only rehashes old news from last week.


----------



## jc76ers (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> You're a funny guy, only time you post in this forum is to tell us why the Lakers are hated, why Laker fans are hated, or to diss a Laker.
> ...


get off the win excuse already.....pistons just won, and no one hates them. spurs won last year, and no one hates them. 

and i didn't post to 'diss a laker', i posted because it was an idiotic article. EHL has a tendency to discredit any article that bashes the lakers. i wanted to point out the inconsistencies.

yeah, philly fans are crass and that did boo santa, and also applauded when irvin got hurt...its messed up. i know....i accept it. now, accept that laker fans are condescending and we'll be done with it. ehl is living proof.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Well this thread has gone off course...


----------

